Ask HN: Blogging in English or in native language? - karimf
======
gus_massa
[Hi from Argentina!]

I usually write the articles in Spanish and English. The English version
usually has 10x move visits than the Spanish version. So I strongly recommend
to write the English version too.

(I also like to write in my native language. Why use only English?)

Also, I can read in Spanish and English, some Portuguese and Italian, and a
little of French and German. I had some formal education of German in primary
school, but I don't remember too much. Each user has a different set of
languages, but most people understand English and something else.

